# LlIKE A HURRICANE CHAYA CARNA



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Long video of Carna working tight turns while escorting and starting some arms for return of esquive.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=goB4ko-JJIc


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I like your videos, I also think between you and the dogs you work with..you should be farther along in general.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I like your videos, I also think between you and the dogs you work with..you should be farther along in general.


Thanks Gerry, further along in what way? Hard finding decoys, had 4 dogs 3 back and fourth in 2 sports. 2 litters of puppies and there aren't that many trials to participate in for FR. You are right in some one else's hands this dog should be higher in FR but life gets in the way.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I understand, wasn't trying to judge but I just thought with the type of dogs I've seen with you on this site..you should be posting vids from some trial somewhere.

I'm pretty sure you will soon


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I understand, wasn't trying to judge but I just thought with the type of dogs I've seen with you on this site..you should be posting vids from some trial somewhere.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you will soon


I know what your saying but if you'd seen her 4 months ago when I went out to Ohio to see Rick Rutt, she was out of control. I had no intentions of trailing her until I got a bit embarrassed there and went home and actually set fourth to start learning the actual exercises. I stopped going out doing "Chicago street Ring", you know the type of stuff, hold my beer and let me try this. I definitely hear what you are saying and I know she could have been much better but like most people here don't know know enough about the sports to do anything other than SCH. What I have learned about FR is mostly over the phone with Rick and watching video so that's all I have to go by, I have to learn the decoy work and train my dog at the same time, not like I hand Michael Ellis the leash and say here do the bitework.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, I think you'll do good in whatever you end up doing.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i myself have stalked your website and youtube vids .... i really like carna, and as always nice work with her .... she is one feisty lil chick


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Tim..that was a long one. That said, I am interested enough in the exercise, Carna and your training to have watched the whole thing\\/

Thanks for sharing. Carna deserves better music. Wishing you great success with your FR.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Tyree Johnson said:


> i myself have stalked your website and youtube vids .... i really like carna, and as always nice work with her .... she is one feisty lil chick


Thanks Tyree, she is a really nice girl and extremely lovable too.

@ Jen, I stopped editing a lot of the videos I make, otherwise you can't really see the dog and training. I just add the music for fun but professionally edited videos that show the dog biting 20 times and all the best clips to the beat of the music leaves me wondering about the dog usually.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> @ Jen, I stopped editing a lot of the videos I make, otherwise you can't really see the dog and training. I just add the music for fun but professionally edited videos that show the dog biting 20 times and all the best clips to the beat of the music leaves me wondering about the dog usually.


Yes, that is what was good about it, and why I was interested enough to watch the whole thing. Training.

You could still pick better music for her...:mrgreen:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Yes, that is what was good about it, and why I was interested enough to watch the whole thing. Training.
> 
> You could still pick better music for her...:mrgreen:


Lepic wasn't here today so I couldn't do anything with her but escorting and practicing esquives. That was the dudes first time with the leg sleeves on doing esquives, first time with leg sleeves on period. Wouldn't expect less from a Navy Seal named Igor . 
No worries Jen, I'll put that music on the do not play list. Just testing the waters!

By the way, Igor has a half brother to Vitor and he's super nice at 15 weeks. I'll make a video of him, got some footage today.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Lepic wasn't here today so I couldn't do anything with her but escorting and practicing esquives. That was the dudes first time with the leg sleeves on doing esquives, first time with leg sleeves on period. Wouldn't expect less from a Navy Seal named Igor .
> No worries Jen, I'll put that music on the do not play list. Just testing the waters!
> 
> By the way, Igor has a half brother to Vitor and he's super nice at 15 weeks. I'll make a video of him, got some footage today.


Too bad Lepic is slacking8) Look forward to the puppy vid. ) He did mention you had a good new stripey dog that joined you guys  Wish I could make it down there someday/how to play.


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice job Tim!! I like that girl.

Are you headed to the June 11 RR seminar? If so, I will bust my ass to get your fence jump done!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Barry Connell said:


> Nice job Tim!! I like that girl.
> 
> Are you headed to the June 11 RR seminar? If so, I will bust my ass to get your fence jump done!!!


I'm gonna try. Just don't know the wife's outlook. Bust your ass just in case, I need a jump!


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

looking good buddy!!! how's the new suit working out? looks like a good fit


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Wade Morrell said:


> looking good buddy!!! how's the new suit working out? looks like a good fit


The suit is really nice and much easier to move in!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep, no ring titles, Mr **** around **** around. Look, you need to train 3 times a week. So, Dave Blank is 2 hours away, one way. That is 5 hours, times three, which is 15 hours, plus the 20 minutes you need to dedicate to obedience training every day so that is 2 hours and twenty minutes a week, subtract that from the 168 hours in a week, along with 40 hours for work, 5 hours for driving to work, 49 hours for sleep, 10 hours to get ready for work, 21 hours for playing with the kid, 4 hours a day for the wife, 3 and a half hours to take care of the dogs, 6 hours a week for grocery shopping, and there you have it.

You are only over 11 and 1/2 hours from your week. I guess 168 hours in a week is not enough.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Yep, no ring titles, Mr **** around **** around. Look, you need to train 3 times a week. So, Dave Blank is 2 hours away, one way. That is 5 hours, times three, which is 15 hours, plus the 20 minutes you need to dedicate to obedience training every day so that is 2 hours and twenty minutes a week, subtract that from the 168 hours in a week, along with 40 hours for work, 5 hours for driving to work, 49 hours for sleep, 10 hours to get ready for work, 21 hours for playing with the kid, 4 hours a day for the wife, 3 and a half hours to take care of the dogs, 6 hours a week for grocery shopping, and there you have it.
> 
> You are only over 11 and 1/2 hours from your week. I guess 168 hours in a week is not enough.


LOL, you just summed it up! You forgot about about the litters and having at least 2 months off taking care of the puppies and a extra month after wondering why the hell I did that!


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> LOL, you just summed it up! You forgot about about the litters and having at least 2 months off taking care of the puppies and a extra month after wondering why the hell I did that!


...or you could relocate to Central Ohio.....you know, kinda like Central Ohio Ring Sport!!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Barry Connell said:


> ...or you could relocate to Central Ohio.....you know, kinda like Central Ohio Ring Sport!!!!


I might be holding the winning lottery ticket


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Have you seen the ****ing feast that Morell puts out ? Pack your shit and off you go ! If it were not for the retarded winters, I would consider it.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

You were a Marine, winters? 
Your summers down there would kill me!


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Jeff,
We'll turn the furnace up brother!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I know recruiting lies when I see them. LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I might be holding the winning lottery ticket


you'll have to split it then...cause I have the winning ticket... LOL


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Tim,
I'm getting there, get off my butt!!!


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

Barry Connell said:


> Tim,
> I'm getting there, get off my butt!!!


mmmmm...steel. When you gonna bust out an aluminum one Barry?


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice video. I have a suggestion. When you do your arm stuff the dog always bites a schutzhund style arm bite. If when you scoop the dog you aim at his shoulder with the palm of your hand. The dog will start to bite the inside of your arm and maybe even go up to your shoulder. 
Did that make sense. I think if the dog bites the outside of the arm in a scoop they are too late. Kind of like eye out on the leg bites. Eyes out on the arms too.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> Nice video. I have a suggestion. When you do your arm stuff the dog always bites a schutzhund style arm bite. If when you scoop the dog you aim at his shoulder with the palm of your hand. The dog will start to bite the inside of your arm and maybe even go up to your shoulder.
> Did that make sense. I think if the dog bites the outside of the arm in a scoop they are too late. Kind of like eye out on the leg bites. Eyes out on the arms too.


Daniel, I do have a plan- beginning, middle, and end and I do know of other techniques. Since this was her first time with arms in this situation I was told not to worry about technique but to just let her know it's ok to bite the arm. 
You are correct about the biting.I do have a lot of people telling me a lot of different things so I have to filter out a lot of information and figure out who to listen to. How many ring threes have you trained?


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

just mine and helped out 3 other people with their ring 3 dogs.(didnt train them Just helped them out sometimes.) So just mine and I got another one on the way.
I know there is a lot of opionions out there that get offered. I usually take them with a grain of salt too. Just throwiing something out there is all


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> just mine and helped out 3 other people with their ring 3 dogs.(didnt train them Just helped them out sometimes.) So just mine and I got another one on the way.
> I know there is a lot of opionions out there that get offered. I usually take them with a grain of salt too. Just throwiing something out there is all


I hear ya Daniel but in all honesty I thought this would be the best start and since my hand was not behind her at the shoulder she did not have a lot of time to take the inside, I just wanted to give the option of the arm "only" I will video the next step and hopefully it will go well. I'm pretty sure she will be on the inside of my upper arm when my arm is further into her (hopefully).


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Clarification, inner wrist to elbow, not upper arm. She looks for legs and I do not want her coming to the armpit like you had mentioned.earlier. Cause if she is looking for a leg and the wrist touches her shoulder that is where she should be biting.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

You said you had a plan. Do you mind shareing it?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> You said you had a plan. Do you mind shareing it?


No instead of talking about it I'll just show it unlike a lot of people who just come on here and want to be instructors. Then everybody learns including myself. I have noticed that most people that want to show how much they know have very poor practical skills when it comes to their own work. 
You know the guy who shows up at a club talking shit and you say ok go get your dog, and it's hard not to laugh at the guy for being such a bullshiter. Then he puts the dog away and comes back with 100 excuses.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

No offense Daniel but I have seen a few NARA FR3 dogs and..........well we will leave it at that. I am glad to see they are getting women involved in decoy work for trials though.

But I will tell you if she comes into the pocket that means I'm to slow as a decoy. I will except it if she does it but I want to keep her low and if she is quick she will grab instantly the part that touches her. Pretty simple plan huh, we could really use you over here for some decoy work, come on down. In fact we have some seminars coming up and we will think about paying for your ticket but I'd like to see some video of your work before I'd commit to that. It would be a great experience to hear about you speak about your theories and then get into some hands on stuff.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> You said you had a plan. Do you mind shareing it?




Why would you start any sport, without a plan? French Ring has a base an A,B,C,D,E, etc. then there are the techniques to improve each step, then there are the counters to what the decoy does to oppose each step. I don’t know all the details to each step yet, but I have seen the results many times when you eliminate or skip these steps or don’t even know them! So yes I have a Plan, I have an end in mind, and I will continue to SHOW IT, in my videos, and I will be happy to show you my dog.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

cool thanx I look forward to seeing it. A guy can always learn stuff from others. Probably wont make to many seminars this year. Im spending some time in France training and getting somethings of my own sorted out. Then I got lots of horseshoeing contests to go to also. Maybe during the winter I could work something out. Ill try and get some videos tonight when we train. Its tough geting vids with no camera man.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqTBsVt23Z8

Back tied and now hitting closer to the shoulder, undeited. A few more sessions of this and I'll go to next step. I still want her looking for legs first!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

The music gets two thumbs up this time:mrgreen:

Thanks for continuing to share your training with Carna. Very "edumacational".


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Long video of Carna working tight turns while escorting and starting some arms for return of esquive.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=goB4ko-JJIc


She looks good Tim


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Barry Connell said:


> Tim,
> I'm getting there, get off my butt!!!





Benjamin Allanson said:


> mmmmm...steel. When you gonna bust out an aluminum one Barry?


Use guys got any questions on aluminum or building dog equipment out of metall just hit me up on a pm and I will try to do whatever I can to help ya guys out. Looks like the frames are off to a good start by the way.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

nice......................


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> The music gets two thumbs up this time:mrgreen:
> 
> Thanks for continuing to share your training with Carna. Very "edumacational".


Oh, I hit the sweet spot on the music!
I'll upload some video of Carna's pup that Anna wanted to see. It's boring but.... I think I got the right music


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> nice......................


Thanks Daniel. I think she got it pretty quick and I can try the next part, maybe tomorrow but if it goes south I'll stop!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Vitor..Vitor...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

C'mon Timothy..we're just hangin out playin with our balls waiting for the Vitor video :lol:

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_6299.jpg


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> C'mon Timothy..we're just hangin out playin with our balls waiting for the Vitor video :lol:
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_6299.jpg


LOL, I'll get some! His half brother is here as well and that little ****er is the shit! I can't work Vitor on the new decoy cause he doesn't take him seriously and I'm afraid he might piss on the decoy and stoP working J/j
I will get some soon! But I really can only work him on certain people right now.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Vitor...Vitor.....Vitor!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I think this song for Vitor:
(warning explicit lyrics)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSbZidsgMfw


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Or, you could go with something more conservative..and a classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgPdaPJ-f2E&feature=related


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Or, you could go with something more conservative..and a classic
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgPdaPJ-f2E&feature=related


 
Agreed!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nothing against AC/DC, but just seems a little to cookie cutter / mainstream, and the wrong tone for Vitor. He just doesn't seem all "ra ra" "anthem" type to me.

I love that I think of different dogs when I listen to music. A sign that I have truly gone off the deep end and have too much time to think of unimportant things. ](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Nothing against AC/DC, but just seems a little to cookie cutter / mainstream, and the wrong tone for Vitor. He just doesn't seem all "ra ra" "anthem" type to me.
> 
> I love that I think of different dogs when I listen to music. A sign that I have truly gone off the deep end and have too much time to think of unimportant things. ](*,)


that is a sign yes


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

@ Jen, that video and song is just fuked up 

I like Gerry's but maybe it is to commercial, but fitting

I'll get video in a couple weeks when I can go to the SCH club and have Dave work him. Vitor really enjoys Dave  leaving for Cincinatti this weekend
Maybe this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw7l-ZKIiXg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Or the the one below Candy Eggert wanted me to use.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYjRfp4QFSk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

At 59 seconds in this song I could show the copper tests 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw7l-ZKIiXg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> @ Jen, that video and song is just fuked up
> 
> I like Gerry's but maybe it is to commercial, but fitting
> 
> ...


What?! Your are not into the alternative hip hop? I am good with Rage. I guess the Manson song would be interesting if you don't have to look at him in the vid. Pretty sure Vitor doesn't even need any music...but it is fun:wink:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> What?! Your are not into the alternative hip hop? I am good with Rage. I guess the Manson song would be interesting if you don't have to look at him in the vid. Pretty sure Vitor doesn't even need any music...but it is fun:wink:


I couldn't get past the roach in the video!

Vitor will sing along


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

This is my vote for offensive music to put on your dog video....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XoyDqFy5pU

Actually I think you have done a pretty good job with your dogs Tim. I have similar issues with you as far as lack of people/clubs to train with, yet you have done alot better with your dogs than I have with mine. 
Dont worry what the haters say.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I like Gerry's but maybe it is to commercial, but fitting


I always thought Michael Jackson was commercial, how bout this ??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA2GVkKI7kE


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

@ Chris, that is the dude from your old avatar! All grown up and Hollywood =D>=D>=D> :-D
It wouldn't be as fun if it were so easy! The learning is what keeps me interested especially working with dogs on both ends of the spectrum.

@ Gerry, where in the hell do you find music like this? I know you don't listen to this!


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'm gonna try. Just don't know the wife's outlook. Bust your ass just in case, I need a jump!


Tim,
Check out the FB page...dropping the frames off tomorrow for powdercoat!!!

See ya,

Barry


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Barry Connell said:


> Tim,
> Check out the FB page...dropping the frames off tomorrow for powdercoat!!!
> 
> See ya,
> ...


Cool, can't wait. See ya Saturday


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice vids Tim... I like the new suit... loved my old Gallais... who got that for you? You obviously have a nicer top than I did though... it was basically material and liner, nearly no padding at all (granted it was like 20 years old). Well broken in pants are the bomb... I could run in my old Gallais pants like I was wearing scratch pants. No can do in the Demanet pants... 

Carna is looking good as always, nice grips and she has a really quick strike. I'm enjoying the videos of you bringing her along. Keep it up. 
Talk to you later,
Toran


----------

